# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kisha dhe i krishteri.

## deshmuesi

Cdo i krishtere ka nje thirrje dhe sherbese ne kishen e Krishtit, te cilen Jezusi ja ka dhene per te sherbyer ne kishen e Perendise. Askush nuk duhet ta shohe veten e tij ne kishe , si  nje PJESE jofunksionale dhe josherbestare.  Apsotulli Pal, per te na dhene nje pamje sa me te qarte  dhe per te na treguar me konkretisht se si funksionon kisha e Perendise, mer si shembull analog TRUPIN e njeriut ( shiko 1Korinth:12.) A na tregon se, cdo PJESE ne trupin e njeriut ka nje funksion dhe kontribut te caktuar. Keto PJESE nepermjet veprimit dhe kontributit te tyre funksional , bejne te mundur qe TRUPI i njeriut te kete nje shendet te plote dhe nje ecuri normale. Pikerisht lidhur me kete krahasim , Pali na tregon se ne te njeten menyre funksionon dhe Kisha e Perendise , e cila eshte TRUPI i Krishtit. Ashtu si PJESET trupore nepermjet kontributit dhe funksionit qe ato kane dhe japin ne trupin e njeriut,  po keshtu edhe ne Kishen e Perendise cdo PJESE e TRUPIT te Krishtit nepermjet kontributit te vet, sherben ne ndertimin dhe mbarvajtjen e kishes,  ku cdo i krishtere eshte nje PJESE funksionale ne TRUPIN e Krishtit 1Korinth:12.27.
 Apostulli Pal na tregon se, midis cdo PJESE ka nje lidhje persosmerie ( Kol:3:14), ku te themelosur ne dashurine e Krishtit dhe te udhehequr nga Fryma e Shenjte , cdo i krishtere kryen sherbesen e tij nepermejt Harizmes ( dhuntise se Frymes) dhe fuqise se Frymes se Shenjte, dhe kjo e gjitha per mbarvajtjen dhe ndertimin e krishes.
 Ka plot te krishtere te cilet edhe pse vijne ne kishe , ende nuk njohin dhe nuk dine funksionin dhe kontributin e tyre ne kishen e Perendise. Eshte e rrezikshme per ata te krishtere, te cilet kane nje kohe te gjate nder kisha dhe ende nuk jane maturuar dhe themelosur ne besim. Anetar te kishes se Krishtit nuk te ben vetem frekuentimi i regullt i cdo te djele , nuk te ben kryerja e nje sere regullash tradicionale apo hedhja e nje shume lekesh ne arken e kishes. Anetar i kishes eshte vetem ai i cili eshte PJESE funksionale dhe kontribuese ne TRUPIN e Krishtit, eshte vetem ai i cili eshte bere nje me Krishtin ne vdekje dhe ringjallje me te, eshte vetem ai i cili ka VESHUR Krishtin duke qene ne nje karakter dhe vullnet me te. Vetem keshtu ky i krishtere eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te njohe funksionin dhe poziten qe ai ze ne kishen e Perendise, ai eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te jape kontributin e tij simbas funksionit ne te cilin Zoti e ka vendosur.
 Shepsheher nder kisha shfaqen probleme te shumta te cilat ne disa raste  jane teper  te mprehta, dhe si rjedhim vijne ndarjet , zenkat dhe merite. Por si duhet te qendroje nje i krishtere ne keto raste? Pikerisht nese doni te shihni maturine tuaj si besimtare te krishtere, shikoni se sa te pergjegjshem jeni ju ne lidhje  me keto fenomene qe ndodhin ne kishe. Shpeshhere ndodh qe ne kishe ndjejme se nuk ka  ngrohtesi ,  si dhe nuk ka  prej besimtareve veprim konkret te dashurise se Perendise, bile, arrihet edhe deri atje sa te shohim forma te diktatit dhe prepotences prej drejtuesve te ndryshem. Por si duhet te veproje nje i krishtere kur para tij shfaqen te tilla probleme? Nga e mer ai te drejten per te vepruar?  Me ka rene rasti qe te ndodhem shume here perballe situatash dhe problesh te tilla , dhe kam pare se disa te krishtere nuk veprojne me pergjegjesi dhe maturim te besimit . Ata perpiqen te anashkolojne problemin dhe te mbyllin nje sy ,duke menduar se: kjo gje nuk ka te beje direkt me personin tim.  Gjeja e pare ku i krishteri arrin te kuptoje se ka filluar te maturohet ne besim, eshte momenti  kur  ai fillon te ndjeje pergjegjesi ne kishen e Perendise. Pra ai nuk eshte me nje femije ne Krishtin Jezus, por ka filluar  rritjen e tij drejt pjekurise ne Krisht. Apsotulli Pal thote se, kur isha femije mendoja dhe veproja si femije , por kur u rrita i hodha tej gjerat feminore. Nese ju shihni nje problem ne kishe, i cili bije ndesh me fjalen e Perendise, dhe ne te njejten kohe heshtni, kjo tregon para se gjithash  se ju ende nuk kini pergjegjesi ne kishen e Krishtit. Shikoni trupin e njeriut se si organet dhe pjeset trupore i sherbejne njeretjetres. Zemra nuk mund te jete e papergjegjeshme dhe te thote: " mjaft punova dua te shlodhem pak. Po keshtu edhe stomaku apo organet e tjera nuk mund te mendojen ne te njeten menyre. Me kete dua te them se, cdo i krishtere ka nje pergjejgesi ne kishen e Krishtit, ai duhet te ngrere zerin e tij sa here qe sheh se ne kishe shkelet ungjilli dhe dashuria e Perendise, pavaresisht se kush eshte i qe e ben kete shkelje. Le te marim nje shembull konkret ne letren drejtuar Gallatasve. 
 Vazhdon.
 deshmuesi.

----------


## marcus1

Deshmues,

Ndersa flet per kishen dhe e shqyrton ate duke u bazuar nga bibla, pyesja veten se si ka mundesi qe te krishteret mund te flasin per vite me rralle per kishen, duke u bazuar ne mendjen e tyre dhe ne te njejten kohe mos ta kene perjetuar ate kurre ne jeten e tyre. 

E krahason kishen me trupin e njeriut duke u bazuar ne fjalet e Palit, por ajo qe une dua te te pyes eshte: a e ke pare ndonjehere ne realitet kishen te funksionoje si trupi i njeriut? Jam me se i bindur se pergjigja jote do jete po, por po te pyesesh veten mire dhe me sinqeritet dhe pa fanatizem ajo pergjigje do jete jo. Per ty jam me se i bindur se nuk do ta pranosh kurre kete gje, por po te pyesim me mijera te krishtere te thjeshte qe nuk bejne asgje ne kishe vecse te ulen ne karrike dhe te degjojne predikimin dhe pastaj te kthehen ne shtepite e tyre duke komentuar se sa i forte apo sa i dobet ishte predikimi.

"Si eshte e mundur nje besimtar i thjeshte te dije se cpjese te trupit i takon ai kur nuk eshte i lejuar te beje asgje tjeter pervecse te heshte dhe te degjoje? Kam nder mend tani fjalet e Palit drejtuar kishes se Korinthit ku ai thote: Cduhet bere pra vellezer? Kur te mblidheni secili nga ju ka nje psalm, nje mesim, fjalim ne gjuhe tjeter, zbulese, interpretim, cdo gje le te behet per ndertim." Ja me thuaj pak, a ndodh kjo ne kishen tende apo ne cdo kishe protestante ne bote? Une per veten time nuk e kam pare ndonjehere kete gje te ndodhe ne 8 vjet besim qe kam. 

Pali gjithashtu thote: "Por nese ka nje zbulese njonje tjeter qe rri ulur, le te heshte i pari." Kush guxon te nderprese predikuesin ne podjum, nese fryma i shfaq dicka ndonje besimtari te thjeshte? Ka ndodhur ndonje here kjo gje ne kishen tende? Edhe nese ka ndodhur kjo do kete ndodhur e shumta nje here ne gjithe historine tende si i krishtere, dhe atehere jam me se i bindur se ai besimtar do jete qortuar apo thene se nese ke dicka te thuash duhet te presesh deri sa te mbaroje predikuesi  dhe ne fund te japesh mendimin tend. 

Vura re nje fare gjykimi ndaj besimtareve te thjeshte te shkrete qe nuk dine se cfare dhuntie kane, por nuk e kane fajin ata. Faji ndodhet ne menyren se si funksionon kisha. Si ka mundesi dikush te marre pjese ne kishe kur vete menyra se si funksionon kisha nuk ja lejon kete gje? Kishat protestante jane te mbushur me vellezer dhe motra qe e duan Krishtin me gjithe zemer, por ata ne vend qe te inkurajohen te njohin Krishtin ne nje menyre me te thelle, ata shpesh e ndjejne veten fajotre se nuk dine se cfare dhuntie kane. Dhe e ndjejne veten fajtore sepse pastoret e tyre i u drejtojne gishtin atyre dhe i ngarkojne me barra qe nuk mund t'i ngrejne dot.

A eshte e mundur qe zemra te thote : une nuk di kush eshte roli im ne trup dhe si te funksionoj, apo kemba te pyese cfare duhet te bej une te eci apo te ushqej gojen me luge? Me keto gjera dua te them se kisha nuk duhet te perpiqet te jete trup. Ne kete menyre nuk do beje asgje tjeter vecse te imitoje trupin. Trupi eshte nje organizem i gjalle qe lind dhe me kalimin e kohes ai rritet. Ai rritet sepse brenda tij ka Jete, dhe kjo jete eshte spontane. Kjo jete nuk prodhohet nga perpjekjet e njeriut. Ose ka jete, ose nuk ka. A perpiqet veshi te degjoje? Jo, veshi degjon apo syri sheh sepse ne trup ka jete. Nese veshi apo syri jane te vdekur, thjesht ata nuk mund te funksionojne.

A e ke pyetur veten ndonjehere se cilet jane ato pjese te trupit qe funksionojne ne kishen tende? Jam me se i bindur qe ke per te pare ne ate kishe 3-4 goje, nje kembe te djathte, nje dore te majte nje sy (apo 3-4 syra, kjo varet se ne cfare kishe ben pjese) etj. A te njgjan ndopak ky trup me nje monster?

Deshumues, keto pyetje t'i bej ty, por ne realitet nuk te drejtohem ty se e di qe tani pergjigjen tende, nga ckam pare nga pergjigjet qe ti ne pergjithesi jep ne forum, por ti u bere shkak qe une me keto fjale tu drejtohem te gjithe atyre besimtareve te thjeshte dhe te sinqerte dhe te shohin se nuk jane ato qe e kane fajin dhe te mos mendojne se e duan Krishtin me pak se ty, per te vetmen aresye se nuk kane dhuntine te shkruajne artikuj te tera ne forum apo te mbajne predikime te medha qe te mahnisin te tjeret.

U drejtohem te gjithe atyre te krishtereve qe bejne pjese ne te gjitha llojet e kishave institucionale apo te organizuara, dhe qe e duan Krishtin me gjithe zemer, te shohin se Kisha nuk eshte nje ndertese ku ata mund te shkojne te djelave, dhe as nje ore e te Djeles ku ata nuk bejne asgje vecse te heshtin dhe te marrin ate qe u serviret pa pasur mundesine te japin edhe ata ate pjese te Krishtit qe kane brenda tyre, por kisha eshte nje organizem i gjalle, eshte nje trup i gjjalle qe lind dhe rritet nen drejtimin e nje personi i cili nuk eshte asnje tjeter vecse Krishti vete. Kisha eshte e gjinise femerore, ajo eshte nje femer, ajo eshte nusja me e bukur ne bote, nusja e Krishtit. Nuk eshte ajo qe ju shihni cdo te Djele, shpesh nje dicka e zymte, pa larmi, pa pjesmarrje, e rutinshme. Jo, te pakten nuk eshte ajo qe perjetonin te krishteret e shekullit te pare.

----------


## deshmuesi

Fort i nderuar Liveintwoplaces.
 Vertet ju jeni ne nje mendim me mua,  dhe  ne shume gjara ju flisni  konkretisht ashtu sic ato jane ne te vertete.  Por nese deshrion te dish , une kam provuar dhe perjetuar vete shume gjera te tilla mbi kurrizin tim. Une e kam ngritur zerin tim ne kishe sa here qe kam verejtur se nuk po ecet simbas ungjillit, dhe per kete kam mare deri ne perjashtim nga kisha duke me quajtur, edhe "ujk". Po keshtu kam kerkuar te flas dhe predikoj fjalen e Zotit, duke u perpjekur qe te ve ne pune Tallanten qe Zoti me ka dhene, por edhe per kete jam penguar shume here. Bile me kujtohet njehere, nje drejtues ne kishe u hodh dhe me tha: Predikimi mbaroi dhe nuk eshte mire qe te tjeret te flasin me pas. Kjo ndodhi sepse une fillova tju flisja nje grupi , te cilet kishin disa pyetje, por une kete bisede e bera pasi takimi kishte mbaruar. Gjithsesi duhet te them se, te gjitha keto jane thjesht papjekurira qe vijne  nga drejtuese te kishes, si dhe nga shume shkaqe te tjera, qe gjithsesi ndodhin sepse nuk ka  ecje ne dashurine e Krishtit. 
 Ne kete teme jam perpjekur qe te evidentoj konkretisht se cfare duhet te beje nje i krishtere, i cili eshte pjese funksionale e kishes se Krishtit.  Jezusi tha se, ne rrugen e sherbeses ka plot veshtiresi  dhe perndjekje, te cilat vijen si nga jashte po dhe nga te brendshmit. Por: Cfare duhet te beje nje i krishtere, i cili ka mare dhuntine e Frymes? Kjo eshte peytja me themelore per cdo te krishtere. Une do te sjell deri diku edhe pervojen time si i krishtere, por gjithmon ne qender do te mbaj Biblen dhe mesimin e Frymes se Shenjte. 
 E pranoj se ndaj besimtareve te thejshte , te cilet nuk jane ne funksione drejtuese, vihen plot pengesa duke i ndaluar edhe te sherbejne edhe te flasin. Por: cfare duhet te beje nje i Krishtere: duhet te heshte apo duhet te sherbeje?
 Deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

Deshmues,

Pyetja jote eshte shume interesante dhe themelore, dhe pergjigja ime do jete shume ndryshe nga c'mund ta mendosh ti, do te thoja se eshte shume radikale. Per aresye kohe nuk do te pergjigjem tani. Gjithashtu do doja te shihja edhe reagimin e te tjereve mbi kete teme perpara se te pergjigjem.

----------


## deshmuesi

Le te vazhdojme me poshte. 
 Per nje te krishtere eshte shume e rendesishme qe te njohe rolin dhe funksionin qe ai ka ne TRUPIN e Krishtit.  Ai duhet te jete plotesisht i qarte ne ate cka Perendia eshte duke e perdorur. Tek letra e pare e korinthasve kapitulli 12-te, Pali na jep nje fizionomi te qarte rreth DHUNTIVE qe jep Fryma e Perendise tek cdo besimtar i krishtere. Po keshtu Paili na tregon edhe per SHERBESAT e ndryshme qe Zoti Perendi vendos ne kishen e tij. Apstulli Pal na tregon se, ka nje shumllojshmeri DHUNTISH , te cilat Fryma e Shenjte i jep besimtareve te krishtere, si dhe nje sere sherbesash  ku cdo i krishtere nepermjet tyre sherben ne kishen e Krishtit, per ndertimin dhe ecurine e bashkesise. Por ketu kam nje pyetej: Valle Pali thote se, ne nje kishe ( lokale) duhet te jene te gjitha keto dhunti dhe sherbesa?  Kjo pyetje eshte shume e rendesishme per tu njohur prej te gjithve. A duhet qe ne  nje kishe ( lokale)  te jene edhe sheruesit, edhe mesuesit, edhe profetet, edhe folesit ne gjuhe te panjohur, edhe ata qe bejne vepra te fuqishme, edhe apsotutj edhe pastoret, edhe dhjakonet edhe..?  E gjithe kjo LARMI DHUNTISH ( 1Korinth:12:1-31) eshte dhene per te GJITHE kishen e Krishtit, qofte orthodhokse, katolike protestante dhe evangjeliste. Liveintwoplacs, del ne nje perfundim ,(pak te nxituar do te thosha). Ai kerkon ti shohe te gjitha keto dhunti dhe sherbesa  brenda nje kishe LOKALE, (gje qe nuk ndodh). Bile ai duke u nxituar pohon se, nje kishe qe nuk i ka te GJITHa keto gjera, eshte si nje monster. Une nuk dua te gjykoj Liveintwplace, por ky lloj kokluzioni  mendoj se eshte i nxituar. 
 Perendia e ka vendosur cdo PJESE ne kishen e tij ashtu si ai ka dashur vete. Nje kishe lokale nuk mund te kete te gjitha llojet dhe larmite e sherbesave, por kisha e Krishtit i ka te gjitha ato. Pra kur themi kisha e Krishtit ,nuk kemi parasysh vetem kishen lokale ku ne bejme pjese, Kisha e krishtit eshte Nusja e Krishtit , eshte kisha ku bejne  pjeste gjithe te krishteret ne mbare boten.
 Nese do te shohim te gjitha kishat lokale ne pergjithesi , ato jane PJESE te te njetit TRUP, ku KREU eshte Krishti.  Nuk mund te themi se,  ne kishen ku une shkoj, meqenese nuk ka SHERUES , nuk ka qe te flasin ne GJUHE te panjohura, nuk ka PROFETE e tjera,  atehere kjo kishe nuk ben.   Nej perfundim i tille eshte i gabuar. Nje kishe nuk ben,  vetem atehere kur  ne te nuk predikohet dhe nuk adhurohet Krishti, kur ne te nuk drejton Fryma e Perendise. Pra vetem atehere ne themi se kjo nuk eshte kisha e Krishtit. 
 Perendia ne kishe ka vendosur PUSHTETET DREJTUESE nepermjet te cilave udhehiqet dhe dretjohet kisha e Perendise. Fryma e Perendise ka dhene DHURATA te ndryshme , me ane te te cilave sherben cdo i krishtere. Ja se si ne e paraqet Pali kete fakt. 1Korinth:12: 
 " dhe Perendia vuri disa ne kishe , se pari apsotujt, se dyti profete, se treti  mesues, , pastaj vepra te fuqishme , pastaj dhuntite e sherimit, te ndihems , te qeverisjes dhe  te larmive te gjuheve."
  Pali eshte duke na treguar plotesisht se si Perendia ka vendosur ne kishen e tij sherbesat dhe dhuntite e ndryshme . Te gjitha keto Perendia i ka dhene per mbarvajtjen dhe rritjen e kishes se tij.  Por a duhet te jene te gjithe apasotuj, Mesuesa, sheruesa dhe foles ne gjuhe te panjohur ? Jo. Ne kishen e Krishti nuk jane te gjithe drejtuesa, por te gjithe kane thirjen dhe perzgjedhjen e Perendise, per te kryer nje pune te caktuar. Cdo i Krishtere duhet te ndjeje pergjegjesi para Perendise, ai duhet  te njohe vullnetin e Krishtit si dhe  ta beje ate.  Por, a mund te mendoje dikush dhe te thote se, meqenese une nuk jam nje drejtues apo nje i zgjedhur ne kishe, nuk kam se cfare aktiviteti te bej? Vertet  ne nje kishe nuk e kane AFATESINE ( dhurata e Fryemes) qe te predikojne apo te sherojne , apo te profetizojne e tjera,  te gjithe besimtaret, por ky nuk duhet mare si nje shkas per te mos sherbyer ne kishen e Perendise. Sjellja e nje deshmije,  duke treguar ate cka Krishti ka bere ne jeten tende, eshte nje sherbim i vlejtur per cdo besimtar te kishes. Te ungjillizuarit dhe te shperndarit e ungjillit te Krishtit,  brenda dhe jashte kishes ku ben pjese, eshte perseri nje   pune shume e vlejtur per Perendine. Pra vetem pare ne keto dy aspekte, ne mund  te shohim se per ti sherbyer Perendise  ka gjithemone mundesi.  Mbase ne kishen ku ju beni pjese , ka veshtiresi dhe pengesa te ndryshme , qofshin keto nga drejtuesit e kishes, por kjo nuk do te thote qe ti te heshtesh dhe te mos deshmosh ate qe ke ne zemer. Shembull kemi vete Zotin tone Jezus Krisht.  Jesusi u NDALUA prej DRETJUESVE te Izraelit qe te kryje misionin  e tij. Farisenjte ne cdo cast ishin vecse nje pengese per te, duke e sulmuar here ballazi dhe here prapa kraheve. Por cfare beri Jezusi, mos valle ai e nderpreu sherbesen e tij? Jo. Jezusi doli jashte neper rruge , neper sheshe, neper fshatra, neper shtepi, duke shperndare lajmin e mire te sheptimit.  Gjithmone ky shembull i Krishti me ka udhehequr ne situata te ngjashme, kur drejtues te kishes, mu kundervune dhe arriten deri atje sa bene cishte e mundur qe te me mbyllnin deren e kishes. Por me kujtohet se kur kam ikur kam thene: Mbase ju me deboni nga ndertesa e nje kishe por jo nga kisha e gjalle e Krishtit. Me largimin tim nga kisha, prej nje perjudhe disavjecare, ju kushtova shume Leximit te Bibles, lutjes dhe perhapjes se LAJMIT te MIRE nder njerez te ndryshem . I kerkoja Perendise qe te me tregonte, se cili ishte vullenti i tij per mua. Gjithsesi me duhet te pranoj se , pasi Perendia foli shume gjate ne zemeren time, une arrita te kuptoj dhe te pranoj se, nje i krishtere i cili nuk ka ende paqe ne zemer te tij nuk mund tju shapalle dhe tju jape te tjereve paqen e Perendise Mat:10:12.   Me pas Perendia me tregoi se Paqe me Krijuesin do te thote: Paqe me te afermin tend e cila arrihet vetem ne saje te veprimit te dashurise se Perendise.  Ne zermen time erdhi nje ndergjegjesim qe vjen vetem nga Perendia, ku arrita te kuptoj dhe pranoj se nje i rilindur ne Krisht duhet ti ngjaje Krishtit dhe te punoje per Krishtin. Fryma e Perendise me tregoi rrugen drejt Paqes me te afermit e mij, ku une pashe se si dora e Perendise e lehtesonte barren time  dhe une e kisha shume te lehte qe te kerkoja dhe te jepja faljen e Krishtit.   Nje nga gjerat qe shpesh here behet pengese serjoze ne PAQEN e Perendise ne ne , eshte: KRENARIJA dhe EGOIZMI, te cilat me cdo menyre  perpiqen te te tregojne dhe te te thotne se,  ti ke te drejte dhe te tjeret kane faj.  Por si dilet nga kjo  GRACKE e mishit? Kjo arrihet vetem atehere kur ti i drejtohesh te afermit tend me fjalen : Me FAL. Sapo ti te shqiptosh kete fjale, e cila vjen si rezultat i nje pendese dhe miresie te Perendise, do te shohes se si Jezusi te mer ne krahet e tij dhe te perkedhel ashtui si nje ate birin e  tij te dashur. Zemra jote do te ndjehet shume e gezuar, jo vetem sepse ti ke ardhur ne paqe me vellane tend ( pa nisur te besh gyq) por sepse ke pare, ke mare dhe ke ndjere  konkretisht Paqen e Perendise ne zemren tende. 
 deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

I dashur deshmues,

Po lexoja ato qe shkruaje dhe me erdhi me te vertete keq qe megjithese ne mesazhin e meparshem bie dakort me mendimet e mia, ne ato qe shkruaje ne mezazhin tend te fundit ishe ne kundershtim. 

Me te thene te drejten po mendohesha mire nese duhej te shkruaja ato qe mendoja apo t'i jepja fund kesaj gjeje duke mos u pergjigjur fare. Ajo qe me shqetesonte eshte se mos merreshin mendimet e mija si kundervenje ndaj teje. Ajo qe dua pra te te siguroj para se te shtroj mendimin tim eshte se thjesht po jap mendimin tim mbi kishen dhe nuk po e bej kete gje si kundervenje ndaj teje apo kujtdo qe mund te jete ne kundershtim me mua. 

Deshmues, une nuk besoj se nje kishe lokale duhet te kete te gjitha dhuntite, dhe as nuk them se nese nuk i ka te gjitha keto dhunti ajo kishe eshte nje monster. Por para se te te pergjigjem dua te te bej nje pyetje dhe te me pergjigjesh drejt: A i drejtohen fjalet e Palit kishes lokale apo kishes boterore kur ai thote:"Cduhet bere pra vellezer, kur te mblidheni secili nga ju ka nje psalm, nje mesim, fjalim ne gjuhe tjeter, zbulese, interpretim, cdo gje le te behet per ndertim." Eshte me e qarte pra se Pali i drejtohet kishes lokale dhe jo boterore. Ndoshta ndonje kishe lokale mund te mos kete njeren apo disa nga ato dhunti qe permendi Pali me siper, dhe kjo nuk do te thote se kisha eshte nje monster, por pyetja ime ka qene kjo ne mesazhin tim te meparshem: A ndodh kjo gje qe pershkruan Pali ne ndonje kishe protestante ne bote? D.m.th. ne nje takim vellezerish dhe motrash, te marrin pjese te gjithe pa perjashtim. Sigurisht qe pyetja qe bej une eshte retorike pasi nuk ka nevoje per pergjigje. Ne kishat e sotme sherbejne vetem nje grup i vogel krishteresh dhe te tjeret jane pasiv dhe pranojne ate ushqim te konservuar qe u jepet atyre. 

I dashur deshmues, ti je i shenjte se ti ke Krishtin brenda teje, por ashtu sic ti ke nje pjese te Krishtit brenda, ashtu edhe cdo person tjeter ne kishen tende ka nje pjese te Krishtit. Nese ti do japesh gjithmone ate pjese te Krishtit qe ti ke brenda teje, kjo do jete gje e mire, por nuk do jete e plote, pasi ti ke vetem nje pjese te Krishtit brenda teje. Nese pervec teje jane edhe 4, 5, 6 apo 10 veta qe sherbejne ne kishe( dhe marr rastin ideal e te sherbyerit sakte, nese ka rast te tille dhe jo i te ngarkuarit me barra te renda besimtaret e thjeshte,) eshte nje gje shume e mire por perseri pamja e Krishtit nuk do jete e plote. Pamja e Krishtit do jete e plote vetem atehere kur cdo besimtar ne kishe do jape pjesen e Krishtit qe ai ka brenda tij.  Me kete gje pra, nuk dua te them se ne nje kishe duhet te jene te gjitha dhuntite e permendura ne dhjaten e re, perkundrazi une thashe se kisha eshte nje organizem i gjalle dhe i ngjan nje foshnje e cila rritet me kalimin e kohes. Kur ajo eshte foshnje nuk ben asgje tjeter vecse te qaj kur eshte e uritur apo e semure, dhe te buzeqeshe kur dikush e perkedhel. Me kalimin e kohes ajo fillon te belbezoje, me vone te flase, te ece deri sa te rritet dhe te behet e pjekur. Ne te gjitha keto faza eshte Perendia qe vendos se ne cilen kishe do jape kete apo ate dhunti, dhe ne cilen dhunti te tjera. Por mbi te gjitha qellimi i Perendise nuk jane dhuntite, dhe pjekuria e kishes nuk varet nga se sa shume dhunti ka nje kishe apo jo. Qellimi i Perendise eshte rritja e Krishtit ne nje kishe dhe plotesia e ti ne te. Qellimi i Perendise nuk jane dhuratat e Tij, por vete Krishti. Nje kishe mund te jete shume e pjekur dhe te mos kete shume dhunti, dhe nje kishe tjeter mund te kete shume dhunti dhe megjithate te caloje ne ecurine e saj. Per kete kemi si shembull kishen e Korinthit.

E perseris pra pyetjen time, a ke pare nje kishe te tille ne jeten tende ku te marrin pjese te gjithe besimtaret? Jam me se i bindur se jo. Problemi pra qendron ne menyren se si funksionon kisha. Ne kishe funksionojne vetem pak veta te cilet thone nga mengjesi deri ne darke se bazohen ne bibel, por qe nje nga gjerat me themelore qe duhet te kete kisha ata e kane lene menjeane. Dhe jo vetem kjo, por pothuaj 90% e gjerave qe ata zbatojne ne kishe nuk jane fare biblike. Mos me keqkupto perseri Deshmues, ata jane bijte e Perendise pasi besojne ne Birin e Tij, por e kam fjalen ne menyren e te funksionuarit te kishes.

Pyetja jote Deshmues ka qene: "cfare duhet te beje nje i krishtere, te heshte apo te sherbeje?" Pyetja e sakte duhet te ishte, cfare duhet te beje nje i krishtere, te heshte apo te marre pjese ne kishe?

Pergjigja nuk eshte e shkurter dhe as e thjeshte. Por pyetja jote eshte shume e llogjikshme pasi je rritur (frymerisht) ne kisha te tilla. Por po te  beje kete pyetje ne nje kishe organike, ne nje kishe ku trupi funksionon, do ishte njesoj sikur te pyesje: Cfare duhet te beje kemba, te ece apo te degjoje, apo cfare duhet te beje syri te shohe apo te flase. Sic e kupton kjo do ishte nje pyetje absurde dhe qesharake, pasi edhe kemba edhe syri edhe veshi dine cfare te bejne ne menyre spontane pasi marrin urdher nga koka dhe ata kane jete brenda tyre. Dhe kjo Jete eshte Jezu Krishti. Dhe koka qe i drejton eshte Jezu Krishti.

I dashur deshmues, problemi kryesor qendron me njeriun se kerkon ta kuptoje Perendine me mendjen e tij. Me ler te sjell edhe nje here shembullin e foshnjes. Kur dikush beson ne Krisht, ai ka lindur nga lart. d.m.th. eshte nje krijese e re. Kjo do te thote se para se ai te besonte ai ishte i vdekur, dmth. fryma e tij ishte e vdekur. Kur ai beson, fryma i ngjallet dhe nepermjet frymes besimtari ka mundesine tashme te komunikoje me Perendine, dhe te ushqehet prej Tij. Por kjo fryme e sapo lindur eshte si ajo foshnja qe ka nevoje vashdimisht per qumesht. Me kalimin e kohes, ajo rritet (nese ndodhet ne ambjentin e saj natyral qe eshte kisha) dhe nga qumeshti kalon ne ushqimin e forte, dhe sa me shume rritet aq me shume njeh Atin e saj qe nuk eshte tjeter vecse Perendia. Por duhet te jete fryma ajo qe duhet te rritet jo mendja. Problemi qendron se besimtaret mendojne se nese ata studjojne biblen dite dhe nate ata do jene ne gjendje ta njohin Zotin shume mire dhe t'i sherbejne Atij.(Me kete nuk dua te hedh poshte biblen, por te them se bibla do jete shume e vlefshme per ne sikur ate ta kapim me frymen tone dhe jo me mendjen tone) Por ata harrojne se mendja e njeriut eshte pjesa me e korruptuar e mishit, dhe duke u rritur ne mendje ata nuk bejne asgje tjeter vecse te ushqejne mishin ndersa ne fryme kane ngelur ende foshnje. Rrezultati eshte shkaterrues. Ata fillojne pa e kuptuar te krahasojne veten e tyre me besimtaret perreth, dhe kur shohin se te tjeret kane ngelur mbrapa fillojne te krenohen, te mburren, te gjykojne, te ushtrojne autoritet dhe me e keqja eshte se te gjitha keto gjera te mishit interpretohen si gjera frymore dhe perdoret gjithmone bibla per te justifikuar veprimet e tyre dhe te gjitha keto gjera behen ne emer te Zotit. Le te mesojme nga historia. Themi se Katoliket kane perndjekur te krishteret e vertete dhe i kane torturuar dhe denuar me vdekje nga me te dhimbshme, por le te mos harrojme se te njejtat gjera kane bere edhe parardhesit tane qe ne i mbajme si te krishteret me te medhenj, Luteri, Calvin dhe Zwigli. Edhe ata kane persekutuar te krishtere dhe magjistare, dhe te gjitha keto ne emer te Zotit. Lavdi Zotit qe te krishteret sot e vetmja liri qe kane eshte te perjashtojne te tjeret nga kisha, sepse Deshmues, po te kishin me shume liri nuk e di se ne c'burg do te ndodheshe ti sot.

Cilat pra jane shanset ne nje ambjent te tille ku perdoret me shume mendja e njeriut sesa fryma per te njohur thellesite e Krishtit? Ajo qe une mendoj eshte se te krishteret e thjeshte(shumica e tyre e duan Krishtin me gjithe zemer) do jene gjithmone ne breg te oqeanit duke u munduar te mesojne notin si femijet e vegjel ne cektesi. Atyre nuk do u jepet kurre mundesia te mesojne notin ne thellesite e oqeanit te pafund dhe te eksplorojne thellesite e tij. Dhe ky oqean eshte Krishti, pasi thellesite e njohurise se Krishtit jane te fafundme ashtu sic eshte edhe oqeani. Pra edhe pas 10, 15, apo 20 vjetesh keto te krishtere te thjeshte do jene duke pllacuritur ne cektesite e bregut te oqeanit pikerisht sepse atyre nuk u eshte treguar asgje mbi thellesite e Krishtit, per vete shkakun se edhe ata vete qe i drejtojne keta te krishtere nuk e dine se Krishti i therret te perjetojne thellesite e Tij, por qe ata fatekeqesisht nuk e degjojne zerin e Tij, per shkak te zhurmes se madhe dhe ngarkeses se madhe qe kane duke i "sherbyer Perendise".

Nese dikush ka deshire te shkoje ne  keto thellesi e paralajmeroj se ai po i futet nje aventure te madhe. Ose do mbytet (apo me mire do mendoje se po mbytet), ose do mesoje me ne fund notin ne praktike dhe jo ne teori. 

"Cfare duhet te beje pra i krishteri, te heshte apo te sherbeje." Nese do heshte shanset e tij jane te mos mesoje kurre notin. Nese do flase shanset e tij jane ta zbojne nga kisha. Deri sa ta zbojne mundesite jane shume te medha qe edhe ai te beje gabime dhe te luftoje pa e kuptuar vellezerit e tij, popullin e Perendise. Dhe ne lufte ka gjithmone te plagosur dhe te vdekur. Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te lendojme vellezerit tane sepse gjeja me e vogel qe i bejme vellait tone eshte njesoj sikur t'ja bejme Krishtit, pasi Perendia ne secilin prej nesh pamvaresisht nga mosha jone frymore sheh  Krishtin dhe vetem Krishtin.

Nuk duhet te hesht, dhe nuk duhet te flas, cfare duhet te bej pra? Deshmues te kisha paralajmeruar se pergjigja ime do jete radikale. Pergjijgja ime ndaj cdo te krishteri qe deshiron te njohe Krishtin ne thellesi eshte: largohu, qete, pa zhurme, pa gjykuar, pa akuzuar, pa ndjere hidherim per asnjeri. Te largohem, te shkoj ku? 

Nese eshte njeriu qe te ka thene te largohesh, mos e bej kurre kete gje, sepse deshtimi yt eshte me se i sigurte. Por nese eshte Perendia qe te ka thene ne zemren tende te largohesh, atehere pse shqetesohesh se ku? Ki besim tek Ai dhe lere ate te te udheheqe ne jeten tende.

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje,

Me falni qe po nderhyj ne kete bisede, por mua po me duket shume interesante dhe s'mund te rri dot pa dhene mendimin tim.

Te marresh vendime dhe te thuash dicka ne kete bisede eshte me te vertete e rrezikshme nqs nuk e ke Frymen e Perendise. Por lavdi Atit tone qe me ane te Jezus Krishtit na jep rrugedalje per cdo gje.

Zoti na ka dhene Fjalen e Tij qe eshte Kandari ku ne duhet te peshojme ato doktrina qe kemi rrotull nesh dhe Frymen e Tij qe na drejton ne cdo gje.


Eshte e vertete qe neper kisha nuk ekziston nje udheheqje e paster, e pakorruptuar nga fryma e kesaj epoke, dhe si rrjedhim, kur nje pjese e Trupit vuan, te gjitha vuajne me te.

Une mendoj se para se te gjykojme te tjeret le te bejme keto te dyja:
1-) Te duam Zotin tone me gjithe zemer, mendje, shpirt
2-) Te afermin tone si veten

Pra te udhehiqemi nga dashuria.

Le te kemi gjithnje parasysh fjalet e Zotit tone te dashur Jezus Krisht, i cili tha:  Kur t'ju nxjerrin para gjykatave, mos mendoni se c'do thoni se ne ato momente vete Fryma e Shenjte do flase nga ju.

Deshmoni pra Krishtin kudo dhe kurdohere dhe mos harroni: Mbreteria e Perendise u afrua!

----------


## marcus1

I dashur Matrix,

Doja vetem te te them se eshte tjeter gje te gjykosh dhe tjeter te shohesh te verteten lakuriqe. Megjithese eshte e veshtire t'i shohesh gjerat ashtu sic jane, sidomos gjerat frymore. Gjerat frymore nuk shihen me syte natyrore por me ata frymore.

Doja te te pyesja dicka. A e beson ti se ka sikur nje te krishter te vetem ne te gjithe boten qe nuk e din se duhet te doje Zotim me gjithe zemer, mendje dhe shpirt, apo te doje te afermin si veten? Sigurisht qe jo, jo vetem te krishteret por edhe ata qe nuk jane besimtare e dine kete gje. Cila eshte aresya pra qe te krishteret kane deshtuar kaq shume ne kete pike? Nuk ka te Djele qe te kristhereve te mos u predikohet mbi dashurine. Ku ndodhet problemi pra. Nuk duan valle ta duan Zotin ata, apo nuk e dine. As njera dhe as tjetra. Gjithe ceshtja qendron se askush nuk u tregon atyre( apo me mire, neve) se si ta duam Ate. Ah me fal, mua per vete me kane treguar shume menyra te ndryshme se si ta dua Zotin dhe i kam provuar te gjitha, megjithate kam deshtuar. 
Problemi qendron diku tjeter, dhe nuk dua te merrem shume me kete, se do me merrte shume kohe dhe faqe, por ajo qe me vjen nder mend tani jane fjalet e Krishtit qe u thote pak a shume farisenjve: ......ju jo vetem qe jeni te verber por udhehiqni edhe te tjeret drejt humneres. E di kujt u drejtohet Krishti, atyre qe i njihnin shkrimet e shenjta permendesh. Ja imagjino pak t'i thone pastorit tend se eshte i verber. "Kush une qe predikoj cdo te Djele, une qe ia kam kushtuar jeten time predikimit te ungjillit?" (megjithese paguhet per ate qe ben) Imagjinoj reagimin e farisinjve ndaj fjaleve te ashpra te Krishtit: "Ky njeri duhet te jete nga djalli, si ka mundesi te na thote neve te verber, dhe na shifka ai peshkatari, si e ka emrin...........ah po, Simoni qe nuk din as te lexoje dhe as te shkruaje. Absurditeti i absurditeteve, e pamundur ky njeri duhet denuar." 

Por lavdi Zotit qe pjekuria jone frymore nuk varet as nga zgjuaresia jone as nga zotesia jone, por nga Fryma qe Perendia neve na ka dhene. Dhe te gjithe neve kemi po aq fryme sa ka pasur edhe Pali, Pjetri apo kushdo gjigand tjeter i besimit. Ajo qe ne kemi nevoje eshte te mesojme qe kjo Fryme te rritet dhe te njejten kohe te zvogelohet mishi, dhe kur them mishi nuk e kam fjalen per mekatet e dukshme, por per ata gjera qe ne jemi gati te japim edhe jeten duke menduar se jane frymore. (pak e veshtire per t'u kuptuar kjo)

Te vetmit pra qe do na mesojne se si ta duam Zotin jane ata qe e kane perjetuar nje gje te tille dhe jo duke lexuar libra te pafund. Jane ata qe kane marre guximin dhe jane futur ne ujrat e thella, ashtu sic e kam thene edhe me pare. Njerez te tille do t'i kuptosh sepse ata kane nje karakteristike te vecante. Ata flasin vetem per Krishtin, per ato gjera qe kane perjetuar me Krishtin, ata nuk flasin per doktrina te ndryshme (sado te sakta te jene ato) por vetem per Krishtin. Ata persona nuk bejne teologji,(sado sakte te jete e mbeshtetur ne bibel) por ata te ftojne qe t'i futesh thellesive te Krshtit, ata te mesojne se si ta duash Krishtin me pasion, se si te biesh ne dashuri me Te. Por te lutem nese kerkon t'i njohesh ato persona, nuk do t'i gjesh ne podjume duke predikuar, dhe as ne sheshe duke predikuar ne menyre te bujshme. Ata jane pothuajse te padukshem, per shumicen nga ne ata nuk kane ekzistuar fare. Nese don t'i gjesh kujdes listat qe do kerkosh, ata ose do gjende ne listat e "heretikeve" ose ne listat e te burgosurve, ose e atyre te denuar me vdekje per shkak te Krishtit.

----------


## deshmuesi

[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces_ 
[B]I dashur deshmues,

Po lexoja ato qe shkruaje dhe me erdhi me te vertete keq qe megjithese ne mesazhin e meparshem bie dakort me mendimet e mia, ne ato qe shkruaje ne mezazhin tend te fundit ishe ne kundershtim. 

Me te thene te drejten po mendohesha mire nese duhej te shkruaja ato qe mendoja apo t'i jepja fund kesaj gjeje duke mos u pergjigjur fare. Ajo qe me shqetesonte eshte se mos merreshin mendimet e mija si kundervenje ndaj teje. Ajo qe dua pra te te siguroj para se te shtroj mendimin tim eshte se thjesht po jap mendimin tim mbi kishen dhe nuk po e bej kete gje si kundervenje ndaj teje apo kujtdo qe mund te jete ne kundershtim me mua. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Deshmuesi
I dashur Liveintwoplaces, te pershendes dhe te uroj te kesh gjithe te mirat dhe dashurine e Krishtit. Zoti te bekofte.
  Po perpiqem qe tju pergjigjem sa me shkurt disa pjeseve te shkrimit tuaj.
 Se pari  duhet te pranojme se, ne jemi pjese e te njetit TRUP, ku secili sherben simbas asaj qe Krishti e ka vendosur te kryeje. Pra dua tju them se aspak nuk kam qellim qe te jem nje kundershtar me ju apo me cdo te krishtere. Per mua kundershtari i vetem i papajtuar eshte djalli dhe puntoret e tij.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deshmues, une nuk besoj se nje kishe lokale duhet te kete te gjitha dhuntite, dhe as nuk them se nese nuk i ka te gjitha keto dhunti ajo kishe eshte nje monster. Por para se te te pergjigjem dua te te bej nje pyetje dhe te me pergjigjesh drejt: A i drejtohen fjalet e Palit kishes lokale apo kishes boterore kur ai thote:"Cduhet bere pra vellezer, kur te mblidheni secili nga ju ka nje psalm, nje mesim, fjalim ne gjuhe tjeter, zbulese, interpretim, cdo gje le te behet per ndertim." Eshte me e qarte pra se Pali i drejtohet kishes lokale dhe jo boterore. Ndoshta ndonje kishe lokale mund te mos kete njeren apo disa nga ato dhunti qe permendi Pali me siper, dhe kjo nuk do te thote se kisha eshte nje monster, por pyetja ime ka qene kjo ne mesazhin tim te meparshem: A ndodh kjo gje qe pershkruan Pali ne ndonje kishe protestante ne bote? D.m.th. ne nje takim vellezerish dhe motrash, te marrin pjese te gjithe pa perjashtim. Sigurisht qe pyetja qe bej une eshte retorike pasi nuk ka nevoje per pergjigje. Ne kishat e sotme sherbejne vetem nje grup i vogel krishteresh dhe te tjeret jane pasiv dhe pranojne ate ushqim te konservuar qe u jepet atyre. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Deshmuesi.
 Se pari me lejo qe tju therres shkurtimisht Livein.. Faleminderit.
 --Duhet te kutpojme dhe te kemi nje koncept real te kishes se Krishti. Fjala e Perendise nuk mund te jete vecmas per kishen boterore dhe vecmas per kishen lokale. Asnjehere nuk e kam pare kishen ne nje kendveshtrim  te tille ( te ndare).
 Kisha e Krishtit funksionon si nje TRUP i vetem, ne te nuk ka ndarje . Bashkesite jane te ndara "fizikisht" por ato jane nje TRUP i vetem FRYMERISHT (1korin:5:3), dhe ky eshte  TRUPI i Krishtit. Fjalet e Palit i drejohen Kishes se Krishtit ( qofte lokale apo boteroe) . Cdo bashkesi qofte orthodhokse, katolike apo protestante dhe evangjeliste, gjen dhe mer ne bibel mesimin  dhe  ushqimin e duhur, te cilen Fryma i tregon. Ne pranojme katerciperisht se ne  Kishen e Krishtit veprojne te gjitha GJERAT ashtu si Zoti i ka vendosur vete. Pra Mesimi i Palit eshte aktual dhe  veprues ne kishen e Krishtit. Pyetja eshte : A vepron ai konkretisht ne kishen (lokale) ku une shkoj?  Ketu duhet te ndalemi dhe te diskutojem drejt. Mbase ne kishen ku ju shkoni shume prej atyre qe thote Pali  ende nuk veprojne, por ne kishen ku une shkoj (psh)  ato jane ne veprim. Me kete dua te them se , nuk mund te dalesh me nje konkluzion per te gjithe kishen e Krishtit, dhe te thuash se ajo eshte keshtu apo ashtu.. Pikerisht nje mendim i tille i bere prej jush, (per mua) eshte teper i nxituar dhe i rrezikshem. Une nuk perjashtoj faktin qe ne institucionet kishtare ka dhe njerez te koruptuar te cilet duan fitimin e tyre dhe jo ate te Zotit  Krisht, Filip:2:19-22 :  Rrezikshemira qendron ne faktin se, nese ne e shohim kishen e Krishtit dhe fillojme ta gjykojme ate, duke thene se kisha e meparshme ( dmth. ne fillimet e saj te hershme) ishte me mire dhe me e forte, dhe kisha sot eshte me e dobet apo eshte keshtu apo ashtu, atehere ketu ne bejem nje gjykim. Kisha eshte e Krishtit dhe eshte e njete sepse  eshte JEzusi ai qe e fitoi ate ne kryq, dhe eshte Jezusi ai qe e mbron , e forcon dhe e ruan ate nga cdo rrezik dhe kanosje. Mos haro se ne kishe plus VIRGJERESHAVE te MENCURA , vijne edhe ato BUDALLAQET, por te mencuart jane ato qe hyne ne dasmen e Dhendrit. Krishti tha se, ne diten e fundit do te ndahet BYKU vec dhe GRURI vec, dhe GRURI do te futet ne hambar  ndersa BYKU do te digjet ne furre.  Kjo NDARJE fillon qe nga kisha 1korin:5:10..
 --Ju e merni konkretisht kishen protestante , dhe kerkoni te njihni nese jane aktuale ato qe Pali thote tek korinthasit. Nuke e kupoj se perse vetem kisha portestante!! Megjithate me duhet te them se, ne disa kisha qe une kam qene i pranishem si ne greqi dhe ne amerike, kam pare plotesisht se ato veprojne dhe jan teper ndertuese. Ne kishat shqiptare mbase ato jane me te "tkurura", per shkak te moshes se tyre te re, si dhe per faktin se shpesh here ne drejtimet e tyre nuk vihen te pjekurit , te provuarit dhe te perkushtuarit. Por gjithsesi nje i krishtere i pjekur nuk ben gjykim.  Ai deshmon problemin, ai perzgjedh dhe me pas  mer vendim, ky eshte konkluzioni im si i krishtere ne Krisht.
-- Problemi tjeter ku ju perseri nxitoheni, eshte ai i USHQIMIT shpirteror ne kishen e Krishtit. 
 Ne kishen e Krishtit "USHQIMI" nuk vjen nga njeriu( i konservuar), por vjen nga BARIU i madh , i cili e udhehq kopene ne kullota te gjelbra me  uje te bollshm dhe te fresket Psalm 23.  Ushqimi ne tufen e Perendise nuk eshte thjesht vetem ajo cka Pastori apo lidershipi predikon te djele ne kishe. Nese nje i krishtere mjaftohet dhe e quan te plote  vetem  nje predikim ne jave, dhe nuk hap biblen e tij cdo dite, ai nuk ka mare te PLOTE USHQIMIN e Perendise, dhe keshtu nuk ka RRITJE dhe ecje ne pjekuri . Fryma e Perendse na USHQEN cdo dite me FJALEN e  paster te Perendise, ky fakt ben qe nje i krishtere i tille te jete i rritur dhe i matururar, duke qene ne gjendej te plote  per  te dalluar  te perendishmen nga ajo njerezorja, te cilat jane prezente edhe ne kishen ku ne bejem pjese( virgjereshat budallaqe). Ky i krishtere i tille,  di plotesisht te deshmoje drejt fjalen e Perendise,  duke pranuar edhe te vuaje per shkak te saj. Ai eshte i gatshem te pranoje  edhe keqtrajtimin , edhe perbuzjen , edhe mbylljen e deres , edhe debimin nga kisha, pra ai ecen me vendosmeri ne udhen e Krishtit. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pjesen tjeter do ta komentoj me vone. Gjithsesi i dashur liveni.. Kryesorja eshte qe ne te kuptojme dhe te veprojme dashurinie e Krishtit ( me Marix pajtohem). Qellimet tona ne kete shkrim, e pranoj se jane te njejta, une e arrij ta kuptoj pikellimin tuaj rreth ceshtjes per te cilen diskutojme, (kjo eshte pergjegjesi dhe tregon se je duke u pjekur ). Pra gjithsesi duhet te kuptosh se nuk kam qellim qe te vij kunder jush, por qellimi im eshte te jap nje mesazh te qarte mbi kishen e Krishtit. Keto shkrime ndiqen nga shume lloj besimtaresh, te cilet jane ne mosha te ndryshme te besimit, dhe detyra e nje te pjekuri ne besim eshte, ta jape nje mesash te qarte  dhe nje mesim te vlejtur persa i perket kishes se vertete te Krishtit. Me kete nuk dua te mohoj FAKTET qe ju sillni, ato jane aktuale dhe prezente , por duhet te themi se vete Zoti yne Jezus Krisht na tregoi se, ne kishe vijne edhe verigjereshat budallaqe. Ne patjeter qe duhet ti njohim prorblemet qe ndodhin rreth nesh si te krishter qe jemi, por kur vjen fjala per kishen e vertete te Krishtit, ne duhet te deshmojme se ajo eshte pa rrudha dhe njolla. 
 Me dashuri ne Krisht  Deshmuesi.

----------


## marcus1

Deshmues,

Ne rralle te pare doja te thoja se merrem me kishat protestante sepse ne ato kisha une njoha Krishtin dhe se besoj se ne ato kisha ndodhet numri me i madh i te krishtereve te rilindur. Por fatkeqesisht (te pakten keshtu mendoj une) njohuria e tyre per Krishtin eshte shume siperfaqesore.(duke perfshire edhe drejtuesit e kishave, ose me mire sidomos drejtuesit e kishave) 

Shqetesimi yt eshte se une po gjykoj ne kete menyre, (sikurse edhe e Matrix) kishen e Krishtit ne pergjithesi. Por une po te them se thjesht po shfaq realitetin. Po sikur te flisja per sistemin Katolik apo ordodoks, jo vetem qe nuk do e shfaqje kete shqetesim por jam i bindur se do jepje edhe ti mendimin tend duke me mbeshtetur mua. Perse atehere te quash gjykim kur flas per situaten ne kishat protestante dhe jo per kishat katolike? Nese do thoja p.sh. se figura e priftit nuk eshte aspak biblike, ti nuk do me thoje se ketu po gjykoj, por do me mbeshtesje me shume vargje nga bibla. Ndersa po te them se figura e pastorit ne kishe nuk eshte aspak biblike, apo predikimi i se Djeles nuk gjendet ne asnje faqe te dhjates se re, apo shume gjera te tjera, mendimin tim do ta quash te nxituar dhe te rrezikshem, dhe do me thuash se po gjykoj. (Te lutem mos e hap fare temen e pastorit ne pergjigjen tende se nuk dua te diskutoj per ate teme.) Po keshtu do ndodhte edhe nese une do t'i drejtohesha besimtareve katolike. Nese do ju flisja per figuren e pastorit, ata do binin dakort me mua, por nese do u flisja per figuren e priftit ata do me thonin se une po gjykoj. 

Ajo qe dua te them pra eshte se nuk kam asgje as me katoliket(megjithese nga kishat katolike kane dale  gjigandet me te medhenj te besimit sesa ne kishat protestante. Per ta pranuar dikush kete gje qe mund t'i duket absurde duhet me pare te lexoje nga historia e kishave), as me protestantet, por se sistemi ne te cilen ato kisha funksionojne nuk eshte biblik, dhe se kjo nuk eshte gjykim, thjesht shoh gjerat ashtu sic jane.

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar Livein..!
 Me duhet tju them se, ju nuk me kini kutpuar aspak ne thelbin e bisedes si dhe temes qe une kam hapur. Une do tju ftoja qe te mernit biblen dhe te lexonit konkretisht letrat e apostujve , dhe shiko konkretisht apostullin Pal. Ai i permend te gjitha problemet qe ndodhnin ner kishat, si ajo e korinthit , Galatise e tjera, por ne qender te misionit te tij  Pali  mban MESIMIN dhe DASHURINE e Perendise,  si ndertues  i  kishes se Perendise 1Korinth:3:10. 
 Ne te gjithe shkrimin tuaj une shoh vetme Gjykim ndaj kishes, ndaj pushteteve si dhe ndaj sherbestareve. Ku eshte MESIMI  dhe ndertimi? Nese une do te hapja kete teme dhe do te filloja VETEM te deshmoja FAKTE nga problemet e kishave, do te kisha sjelle shume here me shume fakte se ju, te cilat i kam hequr vete ne kurriz, por a nderton kjo?
 Une e kam trajtuar me kujdes shkrimin tuaj dhe jam perpjekur, ne menyre  qe ti dhe cdo i krishtere tjeter, te shikoje qarte te PERENDISHMEN nga  NJERZORJA. Ju kini sjelle vetem problemin qe ndodh nder kisha , por nuk na sjell edhe  MESIMIN per  ndertim. Eshte shume e lehte qe te konstatosh nje sere RPOBLEMESH ne kishe, por cdo i krishtere duhet te dije se si ta trajtoje ate , ne cilen forme , ne ate te gjykimit apo te ndertimit me dashuri Perendie?  Nje Prind eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te konstatoje gabimet dhe fajet e birit te tij, por ai nuk qendron vetem ketu. Ai e di se cfare pasoje sjellin keto faje dhe gabime ne te ardhmen e djalti te tij, prandaj ben ceshte e mundur qe ta ruaje djalin e tij duke sakrifikuar per te. Eshte shume e lehte te thuash se, ne kishen ku une bej pjese nuk ka dashuri, shume duan te perfitojne , dretjuesit vendosin diktat e tjera. Pyetja ime eshte: Cfare duhet te beje nje i krishtere ne kete situate? Ketu duhet te diskutjme se bashku, gjithmone duke u mbeshtetur ne Fjalen dhe mesimin e Fryemes se Perendise. 
 Kur une flas per Kishen dhe merdhenien e te krishterit me kshen e Perendise,  ne qender te kesaj teme kam gjithmone   MESIMIN e Frymes se Perendise, te cilen edhe po e sjell. Kjo eshte detyra e cdo te krishteri, qe me Dhuntine e Frymes te jelle ndertim ne kishen dhe jeten e cdo besimtari  te krishtere. 
 Po sjell nje fakt nga letra e Korinthasve, ku Pali na jep konkretisht te krishterin dhe kishen. Pali ne fillim i drejton pershendetje kesaj kishe, dhe ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme eshte fakti se, ai e meson dhe e trajton  kete kishe, si  kishen e Krishtit, edhe pse problemet ne te ishin nga me skandalozet.  Mos valle Pali kur pa se ne kishe  kishte GRINDJE (1KOR:1:10), se ne  kishe kishte probleme  doktrinore ( varg 12), se ne  kishe kishte besimtare te shumte  ne mish ( 3:varg:1-4), se ne kishe  kishte njerez KRENARE ne mish (4:varg:18), se ne kishe  kishte KURVERI( 5:varg:1-5), se ne kishe  kishte Gjyqe ndaj njeritjetrit (6:varg.1-11), pra mos valle Pali i braktisi ata duke hequr dore nga misioni per te cilin Krishti e kishte derguar?  Pra pare ne kete kendveshtrim PROBELIMI ishte shume i madh, bile me i madh se sa ato qe ju Livein.. sillni ketu . Por si veproi Pali? Pikerisht pervoja e Palit eshte nje mesim i shkelyqer per te gjithe ne te krishteret.  Mos valle Pali konstatoi keto gjera dhe me pas tha: - koken henkshi , beni cte doni? Jo, aspak Pali nuk mendoi dhe vepro ne kete menyre. Shiko se si veproi Pali ne lidhje me PROBLEMET. Lexo 1korin:4:6.
 " dhe tani o VELLEZER per te MIREN TUAJ , ja KALOVA  kete gjera ( probleme serioze ne kishe ) VETES TIME dhe Apolit, qe nepermjet nesh te MESONI..."
 Ky varg eshte fondamental dhe thelbesor per te gjithe ate te krishtere qe jane ndertuesa ne kishen e Krishtit.  Besimtari i pjekur ka qendrese ne besim si dhe ka pergjegjesi ndaj sherbeses  ne kishen e Krishtit. Une, ashtu sic e kam thene edhe ne shkrimin e mesiperm, i pranoj plotesisht te gjitha ato fakte qe ju sillni dhe nuk dua qe te them se,  ato probleme nuk jane aktuale nder kisha. Por, cili eshte qendrimi qe duhet te beje nje i krishtere para ketyre problemeve? Une per vete kem perzgjedhur mesimin qe na jep Pali, nepermjet veprimit te tij ne kishen e  Korinthit.  
 Livein.. me vone do te sjell vazhdimin e kesaj teme, dhe do te kisha deshire qe edhe ju te sillni pervojen tuaj ne lidhje me temen qe po flasim. Te pershendet vellai juaj ne Krisht, Deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

Deshmues, 

Thua se ajo qe bej une eshte gjykim. Ti mendon se une fokuzohem ne problemet e kishes dhe nuk jap "mesim" per ndertim. Po e them edhe nje here, aresyja qe shfaq problemet e kishes eshte vetem per te treguar se shkaku i vertete eshte sistemi  ne te cilen jane ndertuar keto kisha. Une nuk jua hedh fajin personave ne kete pike, as pastoreve, as prifterinjve apo drejtuesve te cdo lloj kishe. Jam i bindur se ka me qindra pastor, prifterinj apo drejtues qe e duan Zotin me zemer. Nuk e kam fjalen as per ujqerit e kishave as per virgjereshat budallaqe qe nuk do hyjne ne mbreterine e qiellit, dhe kur flas per pastorin apo priftin e kam fjalen per ofiqin e pastorit apo te priftit, jo per personat qe ushtrojne ate ofiq. Pra me pak fjale, problemi nuk jane ata persona qe jane ne krye, se ne mos ata dikush tjeter do jete ne ato ofiqe, por problemi eshte sistemi fetar ku te krishteret bejne pjese, dhe eshte ai sistem fetar qe nuk i le te krishteret ta njohin Krishtin ne thellesi dhe ta perjetojne Ate cdo dite.

Kisha e Korinthit kishte me te vertete probleme te medhaja, dhe jo vetem ajo, por edhe kisha te tjera, dhe e eshte e natyrshme te kete probleme sepse perbehet nga njerez, por ketu nuk po flasim per nje, dy apo dhjete kisha qe kane probleme, po flasim per problemet qe kane te gjitha kishat e organizuara, dhe jo per shkak te personave qe bejne pjese ne to, por per shkak te sistemit fetar. Le ta ilustroj edhe nje here cdo te thote kjo gje. Kur ne e dime se ne kishat qe Pali kishte mbjellur, te gjithe besimtaret merrinin pjese duke dhene ne kete menyre secili nje pjese te Krishtit dhe keshtu duke dale ne pah figura e Krishtit, ne kishat e sotme kjo gje nuk mund te ndodhe jo sepse njerezit e duan me pak Zotin por sepse sistemi i tyre nuk ju a lejon ate gje. Rezultati: kisha te mos funksionoje me si trup dhe Krishti te mos behet qender e kishes.

Shpresoj te jem kuptuar me ne fund se nuk po gjykoj njerez te perendise, sepse ky eshte shkrimi i fundit mbi kete teme dhe nuk do flas me. 

Me pyet se cila eshte zgjidhja dhe me kerkon te jap mendimin tim. E kam dhene njehere dhe ajo nuk te drejtohet as ty dhe as atyre qe jane qe jane te kenaqur me kete sistem fetar, por atyre qe kerkojne dicka me shume, atyre qe nuk pranojne qe Zoti per to te jete dikush qe mesohet ne libra, por qe perjetohet, qe njihet duke e perjetuar ate cdo dite.

----------


## deshmuesi

Sistemi fetar.
 Se pari Livenin.. Ju shpreh mirnjohjen time, rreth diskutimit tone. E emgjithse ne ndonje vend me fyen, por per kete nuk te merzitem, pasi nuk me njeh plotesisht. 
 Une do ta vazhdoj kete teme mbasi shoh se, ajo eshte aktuale sot per cdo te krishtere, si dhe do te kisha deshire qe te krishtere te shumte te sillnin pervojen e tyre ( gjithmone simbas mesimit biblik), te mardhenies dhe sherbesave te tyre nder kisha.
 Le te vazhdojme me temen tone ,  KISHA DHE I KRISHTERI.
 Ne vazhdim dua te ndalem tek sistemi fetar, si dhe si ai funksionon ne kishen e Perendise. Diskutimin tim po e nis me nje pyetje,  drejtuar cdo te krishteri: - Perse sot nder kisha te ndryshme, ka nje mosmarveshje dhe deri diku edhe sulme te ndryshme  midis tyre, ku cdo kishe pretendon se , ajo eshte kisha e vertete e Perendise? Te jesh i krishtere  se pari do te thote, te jesh i SHENJTE.  Por te shash , te fyesh, te sulmosh dhe te perndjekesh, a nuk  eshte nje fakt qe tregon mosshenjteri dhe mosnjohje te hirit dhe miresise se Perendoise? Te qenit i shenjte do te thote, te qenit i VAJOSUR dhe i mbushur me Frymen  dhe diturine e Perendise, do te thote, te jesh nje ENE ne dore te Krishtit, pra te njohesh dhe te besh vullnetin dhe dashurine e Perendise. Smirat , grindjet, zilite, gjyqet, mosmarveshjet si dhe luftrat ndaj njeritjetrit , vijne per shkak te MISHIT, te cilet jane duke ecur ne MISH dhe jo ne FRYME Galat:5:16-21.  Ata jane te pa rritur dhe te papjekur ne besimin ndaj  Krishtit, dhe duhet thene se, te krishtere te tille jane te rrezikshem kur  vendosen ne drejtim te kishes. Por perseri vazhdoj me peytjen: - Cila eshte detyra e nje basimtari te pjekur kristian, perballe ketyre fenomeneve qe ndodhin ne kishe? 
Gjeja me e lehte qe mund te kryehesh, eshte largimi nga kisha. Por a tregon  kjo nje  QENDRUESHMERI dhe NDERTIM ne kishe? Une si i krishtere mendoj se largimi nga kisha eshte veprimi i fundit  qe duhet te beje nje i krishtere, i cili e mer kete vendim pas nje kohe te konsiderueshme ne LUTJE dhe PERGJIGJE  prej Perendise. Ka qene  momenti me i veshtire per mua , kur une vendosa te mos shkoj me ne ate bashkesi, ne te cilin  kisha sherbyer me devocion dhe dashuri. Dukej se dicka po shkeputej prej meje,  dhe hera heres ndjeshesha i trazuar ne fryme dhe shprit. Une isha nje anetar i berthames se fillimit te kesaj bashkesie, dhe nuk arrija te kutpoja se, si mund te veprohet ne kete menyre ndaj nje besimtiari te sapolindurt ne besim? (Megjithate nuk dua te ndalem ketu).  QENDRUESHMERIA e besimtarit te krishtere, duket  ne SAKRIFICEN qe ai ben  per te kryere sherbesen dhe vullnetin e Perendise. Tek shembelltyra e tallantave MAt:25.  Jezusi na tregon se, zoteria ju dha te tri sherbetoreve TALLANTA , ne menyre qe ate te punonin dhe ti sherbenin atij. Cdo kush prej sherbetoreve ishte plotesisht i PAJISUR prej zoterise , me GJITHSHKA qe i nevoitej per sherbimin ndaj te zotit te tij. Por ne shohim se, vetem dy prej tyre arriten te PERMBUSHIN SHERBESEN ndaj zoterise. Keta te dy sherbetore treguan se kishin QENDRUESHMERI dhe BESNIKERI ndaj zotrise. Ata u perballen me te gjitha VESHTIRESITe, por nuk u munden prej tyre. Ata SAKRIFIKUAN per te permbushur sherbesen qe zoteria ju kishte dhene per te kryer. Se pari kjo eshte BESNIKERI ndaj zoterise, dhe se dyti  eshte QENDRUESHMERI. Ndersa krejt ndryseh veproi sherbetori i trete.  Ai nuk provoi ti sherbeje  zotrise se tij, kjo sepse nuk ishte besnik dhe njekohesisht ishte i paqendrueshm.  Ai ju largua VESHTIRESIVE dhe SAKRIFICAVE dhe keshtu perzgjodhi te shohe punet e tij , te cialt ishin jashte vullnetit te zoterise.  ME kete fakt JEzusi na tregon se, ai qe deshron te me ndjeke Jezusin  ,  fillimisht duhet te mare mbi supe kryqin e tij.  Nuk mund te ndjekesh Krishtin, nuk mund te sherbesh per te, si dhe nuk mund te besh vullnetin e tij, nese me pare nuk ke  BESNIKERI dhe QEDRESE ndaj Atij. Edhe pse Talanta te eshte dhene , cka tregon se Perendia eshte bujar ne Hirin dhe miresine e tij,  "DEMBELIZMI" yt nuk te lejon qe te ndjeksh dhe te besh vullnetin e Zotit tone Jezus Krisht.
 Vazhdon.

----------


## deshmuesi

Qendrueshmeria jone ne Krishtin , nuk eshte thjesht vetem mosrenia nga besimi, ajo eshte RRENJA e forte qe ne kemi ne Krishjtin Jezus, FORTESIA e se ciles tregohet gjate FURTUNAVE qe ne kelojme ne jeten tone si te krishtere.
 Cdo i krishtere ne kishen e Perendise, duhet te jete nje NDERTUES, Por, a mund te kete ndertim atje ku ka GRINDJE, CMIRE, ZILI, LUFTE dhe PERNDJEKJE? Ne kete pike , te gjithe te krishteret duhet te jene te kujdeseshem. PROBLEMI do te jete gjithmone aktual ne jeten tone, madje edhe ne kishe apo ne familje, por e rendesishme eshte te dime: Cili eshte "MEJETI" me ane te te cilit ne duhet ti zgjidhim ato?  Perfundimi i te krishterit eshte Krishti, dhe vetem Krishti.  Jezusi ju tha dishepujve te tij: Merni zemer , une e munda boten. Ne te dashur vellezer e kemi mundur boten se bashku me pasjonet e saj, dhe kete e arritem me ane te Krishtit.  Ne kemi fituar ndaj cdo PROBLEMI sado i madh dhe i pazgjidhshem qofte ai. Mundja e botes fillon prej MISHIT , dhe ne me ane te Krishtit, e  kemi mundur NATYREN e vjeter mekatare,  i kemi mundur pasjonet tona te mishta, e kemi mundur LAKMINE , CMIREN, LUFTERAT, ZILITE , PERNDJEKEJET e tjera.  NESe nje i krishtere nuk ka fituar ndaj te gjitha ketyre( te cilat une i permblodha me fjalen PROBLEM),  me ane te Krishtit, ai akoma nuk e ka veshur Krishtin, ai akoma nuk ka mare kryqin e  tij dhe te ndjeke Krishti, ai akoma nuk mund te sakrifikoje per Krishtin dhe keshtu nuk mund te beje vullnetin e Krishtit.  Nje i krishtere i tille kurre nuk mund te jete nje Sherbesatr dhe ndertues ne kishen e Perendise. 
  JEzusi na tregon se , rruga e sherbeses dhe perkujdesjes per kishen e Perendise, fillon nga Dashuria e Perendise, sepse Perendia eshte DASHURI. Jezusi ja deshmoi TRI here kete FAKt apostullit Pjeter. Ai i tretoi atij se, nuk mund te udheheqesh  dhe te kujdesesh per Kishen e Perendise , nese nuk ke DASHURINE e Perendise ne zemren tende. Pjetri ne ate kohe u cudit kur JEusi i dretjoi te njeten pyetje plot TRI here, por kur ai u vesh me pushtet nga lart, e kuptoi se ti sherbesh Perendisedhe kishes se Tij, duhet DASHURI e Perendise, Sepse Dashura NDERTON 1KORIN:8:1. 
 Cfare ndodh shpesh here ner kisha?  
  Vellai yne Liveintwoplaces, ne shkrimin e tij te mesiperm ka sjelle  FAKTE konkrete,  te asaj se cfare ndodh sot nder shume kisha te ndryshme lokale, dhe  askush nuk mund te mohoje dhe ti anashkaloje me indeferentizem ato. Lidershipe te ndryeshm, ne vend qe te jene nje mesim konkret per besimtaret,  ata perkundrazi ne shume raste behen nje PENGESE serioze dhe mbase ndikojne keq me SJELLJEN  e tyre, duke lene GJURME ne jeten e shume  FOSHNJAVE  te krishtere. Rastet per kete jane nga me te ndryshmet, dhe mbase ka plot te krishtere edhe ketu ne forum , te cilet kane perjetuar caste te tilla te veshtira. Pastori apo lideri ne kishe, te paren gje qe duhet te kene ne QENDER te vemendjes, ne lidhej me kishen qe ai drejton  eshte: Te beje te mundur qe cdo kush prej tyre , te shohe ne fytyren e tij Jezus Krishtin. Pikerisht ketu fillon sherbesa .
 Vazhdon. Deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

Tani po vazhdoj me nje peytje:cili fakt na ben ne te Krishtere? Mendoj se kjo pyetje ka rendesi te vecante per cdo besimtar kristjan. Shume kush mendon se, vajtja ne kishe apo te qenit prej nje familje me tradite kristjane, te japin mundsine qe te jesh i kishtere. Emri i krishtere  nuk vjen as nga trashegimia familjare dhe as nga vajtja ne kishe apo te qenit anetar ne regjistrin kishtar.   Ky emer ne thelb te tij tregon, te qenit nje me Krishtin Jezus. Por si  arrihet kjo mundesi ? Se pari duhet te them se, tradita fetare familjare  ne nje fare menyre ndikon ne formimin tone fetar, por ashtu sic ajo ka kete ane te mire, njekohesisht  mund te jete dhe nje pengese per ne. Pra nese ajo ne thelb te saj ka traditen fetare religjionoze  dhe nuk ka mesimin e Krishtit biblen e Perendise, atehere kjo tradite  behet nje "MJET" pengues drejt njohjes dhe pranimit te Zotit tone Jezus Krisht. Dikush mbase mund edhe ta kundershtoje kete fakt, por Jeusi e vendosi ne qender te vemendjes  kete FAKT negativ te tradites fetare. Ai ju tregoi Judenjve se, Tradita ne te cilen jeni duke ecur eshte nje pengese serioze , e cila nuk ju lejon qe te shihni Birin e vertet te Perendise. Ju per shak te tredites suaj, ju tha JEzusi judenjve, jeni duke shkelur ligjin e Perendise Mat:Mark:7:9. A mund te mendojme se Judenjte nuk njihnin shkrimet , ligjin dhe profetet? Por cfare na deshmon bibla ne lidhje me Shkrimin, ligjin dhe Profetet?  Jezusi ju tregoi judejnve se, shkrimi , ligji dhe profetet, ishin ata qe deshmonin per Krishtine e Perendise. Por perse judenjte ishin kaq te verber para ketij fatki? Cfare i mungonte njohurise se tyre? Pikerisht atyre ju mungonte e VERTETA, Zoti Krisht. Pa Krishtin nuk ka te VERTETE, nuk ka ZBULESE dhe PAQE me Perendine. Tek judenjte ishte pikerisht TRADITA, pengesa qe i mbante ata lark Perendise. Madje duehet thene se, kjo PENGESE solli tek ata  kryqezimin e Birit te Perendise. Qe ta shohmi me mire kete gje, le te marim nje pohim te apsotullit Pal , i cili na jep nje ekspoze te qarte ne lidhje me kete qe po flasim. Tek letra e Filipianeve kapitulli 3. apsotulli Pal tregon RREZIKUN e TRADITES ne te cilen po ecnin judenjte , si dhe rrugen e vetme per te njohur Krishtin dhe paqen e Perendise. Pali na kete kapitull ben nje autobiografi FETARE si dhe poziten qe ai zinte ne  religjionin fetar Judaik. Ai radhitej nder AJKEN e judenjve, pra kishte nje pozite te larter dhe nuk ishte nje njeri i thejshte ( lexoni varg.4-6).  Por shikoni se cili eshte konkluzioni i tij tek vargu 7. Pali thote se, te gjitha keto gjera qe me ishin nje fitim, i kosiderova HUMBJE. Ky perfundim i Palit eshte fondamental per cdo besimtar te krishtere. Pra pa erdhur ne kete perfundim, askush nuk mund te nise rrugen e tij drejt bashkimit me Krishtin. Por cilat ishin  GJERAT qe Pali i konsoderoi  HUMBJE?  Mos valle Pali hodhi poshte te qenit e tij  nga fisi i Benjaminint , te qenit e tij farise, apo njohjen e shkelqyer qe ai kishte ne Ligjin, shkrimin dhe profetet? Jo. Ai hodhi poshte PENGESEN e cila e mbante late arg Krishtit. Ai me pranimin qe i beri personalisht Jezusit ne zermen e tij ( rruges ne Damask), arrit te shohe PENGESEN serjoze , e cila e mbante ate  larg njohejs dhe paqes me Perendine. Pikerisht kjo eshte arsyej qe cdo i krishtere, duhet te kete nje "rruge per ne Damsk" , qe me pas te njohe dhe pranoj  Krishtin konrektisht dhe personalisht  ne jeten e tij. Vetem te qenit me  Jezusin, na jep mundesine qe te shohim PENGESEN  qe na mban larg Zotit Perendi. 
 Qellimi im nuk eshte te gjykoj sektet e ndryshme brenda krishterizmit. Un dua te nxjer ne pah se, nje i krishtere behet i krishtere, vetem nese ia pranon personalisht Jezusin ne Jeten e  tij. Qe nga ky  cast, ai nuk eshte me duke ecur vetem, por eshte duke ecur dore per dore me Jezusin. Nje i krishtere i tille  eshte plotesisht ne gjendje qe te njohe vullnetin e Perendise , dhe Perendia e fuqizon ate nepermejt Frymes se Shenjte  ne menyre qe ky i krishtere ta kryeje vullentin e Perndise. Ky  fakti  na jep mundisne, qe te shohim edhe ne kete faqe te krishtere, menyren se si sillen te krishteret me njeritjetrin. Nese ne shajme, fyejme, perndjekim, perbuzim, ofendojme, apo dicka tjeter te ngjashme me keto, a nuk tregon kjo se ne jemi lark Krishtit dhe nuk e njohim ate konkretisht dhe personalisht ne jeten tone?  Krishterizmi qe ne i bejme vetes tone  duke ndjekur nje rruge te tille , tregon  me se miri se e  vetmeja gje qe ne na mungon eshte pikerisht Krishti. Dikush mund te thote perse?  Por nese ne jemi te Krishtit, Krishtin edhe kemi VESHUR Efes:4:24.  Nga VERPAT qe ne bejme dhe ndjekim,  tregojme  "KOSTUMIN" qe kemi veshur. Ne mund  te ciremi dhe te themi se jemi kristjane, por VERPAT tona kundershtojne ate qe themi , dhe keshtu tregojne VESHJEN tone origjinale, prandja dhe Jezusi na meson qe ti njohim te remet, jo nga fjalet, por nga veprat, sepse nga ferrat nuk vilet rrush.
 Nese do te thosha se: nje orthodhoks apo nje katolik nuk eshte i krishtere  per kete apo ate arsye, do te beja nje gabim te rende. Pasi ata ashtu si dhe une pranojme dhe besojme plotesisht te njejtin  Krisht  Zot e Perend, i cili vdiq dhe u ringjall per mekatet tona dhe te gjithe botes. Pra ne jemi ne te njetin TRUP, ku Perenida na ka thirur gjithsecilin dhe na ka vendosur ne TRUPIN e tij ashtu sic ai ka dashur vete, dhe qe kerkon prej nesh qe te qendrojme ne ate thirje ne te cilen ai na thiri.  Por nese ne kacafytemi dhe perndjekim  njeritjetjrin cfare jemi duke bere?  Ne kete rast  ne jemi duke treguar konkrektisht KOSTUMIN tone, i cili nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse kostumi i botes. Ky  krishterizem i tille   eshte thjesht ne siperfaqe, por qe ne thelb atij i   mungon Krishti , Dashuria dhe Paqja e Perendise. 
  Deshmuesi

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne shkrimin e mesiperm  une kam sqaruar se, te krishter dhe pjestar te kishes se Krishtit, nuk te ben asnje lloj AFTESIE nejrezore , e cfardo  lloi qofte ajo. Mund te jesh pjestar i nje familje me tradite Protest. Katolik. apo Orthodhoks. po keshtu mund ti perkasesh edhe nje kombi qe mbart ne vetvete keto tradita, por  te krishtere te ben vetem Jezus Krishti, gjithmone pasi ju e kini pranuar ate dhe jeni dorezuar ne dore te tij. Kete FAKT Jezusi naj zbulon tek shembelltyra e " Samaritanit te mire". Nuk dua te ndalem ne shtjellimin e te gjithe kesaj shembelltyre, por dua te ndalem konkretisht tek Samriatiani i mire dhe izrailtit i keqtrajtuar Luka:10:25-37.
 Jezusi na tregon se, "Samaritani i mire" pasi pa nje njeri te rrahur per vdekje, ju afrua dhe i SHERBEU. Nepermejt Samaritanit Jezusi na zbulon veten e tij. A na zbulon qellimin dhe sherbesen e tij, i cili ne qender kishte  shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Sherbesa e samaritanit te mire ndaj izrailitiet te keqtrajtuar, ndahet ne dy drejtime. Se pari: ne sherimin e "PLAGEVE".  Dhe se dyti:  Me marjen e Izrailitit te plagosur dhe shpenien e tij ne HAN.
            -Sherbesa fillon me sherimin e PLAGEVE.
 Jezusi na tregon se, Samaritani ja mjekoi PLAGET ketij Izrailiti, me VAJ dhe VERE. 
 "PLAGET" tek izrailiti ,simbolizojne  PLAGEN e pasherueshme qe MEKATI sjell ne jeten e njeriut, duke e cuar ate ne VDEKJE te perjeteshme,  te cilat njeriu nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ti SHEROJE vete. Po keshtu Vaji simbolizon VAJOSJEN tek i Krishteri, ku ne te permblidhet gjithe miresia e Perendise dhe Hiri i tij shpetues. Ne VAJOSJE eshte dhe te qenit i VAJOSUR, pra i ndare vecmas per planin e Perenise, ku Fryma e Shenjte udheheq jeten e te krishterit, drejt vullentit te Zotit 1Gjon:2: 20,27. Ndersa VERA simbolizon  GJAKUN e Krishtit, i cili u derdh ne kryq per mekatet tona.  
 Pasi Samaritani e kreu sherimin e plageve tek izrailitit i plagosur, ai me pas e mori kete te plagosur mbi kafshene vet, dhe e coi ne nje han. Atje ai e dorezoi  te plagosurin e MJEKUAR, ne dore te hanxhiut, duke e PAGUAR ate,  ne menyre qe ai ti SHERBENTE atij derisa samaritani te kthehej per ta MARE. Cfare kerkon Jeusi te na tregoje  nepermjet  veprimeve qe kreu samaritani i mire? Jezusi ketu na tregon FAKTIN me fondamental  per cdo te krishtere. Kush ishte "Hani" dhe "Hanxhiu", si dhe, cfare simbolizojne ata ?  Me "Hanin" Jezusi simbolizon  kishen, ndersa  me " Hanxhiun"  Ai simbolizon PASTORIN ose drejtuesin e kishes. 
 Jezusi na tregon se, pasi ne e  pranojme ate si te vetmin Zot e Shpetimitar te jetes tone, Ai na perzgjedh dhe na  VECON ( nepermejt Vajosjes) nga kjo bote e keqe dhe mekatare( Gjon15:19)  , dhe me pas ai na jep faljen e  mekateve me ane te Gjakut  ( vera) te tij, te cilin Ai e derdhi ne kryq. Pasi Jesusi ka KRYER kete sherbese tek ne ( MEJEKIMIN e PLAGEVE), ai na CON ne KISHEN e Tij, duke na lene ne sherbesen  e pastorit . Pra ne kete shembelltyre Jezusi na tregon fare qarte se , eshte vete Jezusi ai i cili na con ne kishen e tij.  Ai na perzgjodhi, Ai na Vajosi dhe Ai na shpetoi  duke vdekur per ne , ne menyre qe ne te kemi jete te perjetshme  ne paqen dhe lavdine e Perendise. Amin.
                           -- Takimi me Krishtin.
 Nje i krishtere duhet te kete perjetuar konkretisht takmin e tij me Jezus Krishtin. Sepse pa kete takim personal me Krishtin, nuk ka SHERIM te PLAGEVE, si dhe  nuk ka HYRJE ne KISHEN e PERENDISE. Plot te krishtere te cilet nuk e kane perjetuar kete takim personal me Krsihtin, nuk jane ne gjendje qe te njohin Krishtin dhe kishen e tij. Te krishtere te tille jane vetem ndjekes traditash kishtare, pa njohurine e se VERTETES, te cilet mbahen me te madh, thote Pali, dhe jane RE qe shtyhen nga era. Eshte shume e rrezikshme kur njerez te tille vendosen ne krey te institucioneve fetare. Ata jo vetem qe jane PENGESE, por per shkak te tyre shahet dhe emri i Perendise.
 -Kush eshte kisha e Krishtit? ( vazhdon)
 Deshmuesi

----------


## marcus1

Kete FAKT Jezusi naj zbulon tek shembelltyra e " Samaritanit te mire". Nuk dua te ndalem ne shtjellimin e te gjithe kesaj shembelltyre, por dua te ndalem konkretisht tek Samriatiani i mire dhe izrailtit i keqtrajtuar Luka:10:25-37.
Jezusi na tregon se, "Samaritani i mire" pasi pa nje njeri te rrahur per vdekje, ju afrua dhe i SHERBEU. Nepermejt Samaritanit Jezusi na zbulon veten e tij. A na zbulon qellimin dhe sherbesen e tij, i cili ne qender kishte shpetimin e njeriut nga mekati dhe vdekja. Sherbesa e samaritanit te mire ndaj izrailitiet te keqtrajtuar, ndahet ne dy drejtime. Se pari: ne sherimin e "PLAGEVE". Dhe se dyti: Me marjen e Izrailitit te plagosur dhe shpenien e tij ne HAN.
-Sherbesa fillon me sherimin e PLAGEVE.
Jezusi na tregon se, Samaritani ja mjekoi PLAGET ketij Izrailiti, me VAJ dhe VERE. 
"PLAGET" tek izrailiti ,simbolizojne PLAGEN e pasherueshme qe MEKATI sjell ne jeten e njeriut, duke e cuar ate ne VDEKJE te perjeteshme, te cilat njeriu nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ti SHEROJE vete. Po keshtu Vaji simbolizon VAJOSJEN tek i Krishteri, ku ne te permblidhet gjithe miresia e Perendise dhe Hiri i tij shpetues. Ne VAJOSJE eshte dhe te qenit i VAJOSUR, pra i ndare vecmas per planin e Perenise, ku Fryma e Shenjte udheheq jeten e te krishterit, drejt vullentit te Zotit 1Gjon:2: 20,27. Ndersa VERA simbolizon GJAKUN e Krishtit, i cili u derdh ne kryq per mekatet tona. 
Pasi Samaritani e kreu sherimin e plageve tek izrailitit i plagosur, ai me pas e mori kete te plagosur mbi kafshene vet, dhe e coi ne nje han. Atje ai e dorezoi te plagosurin e MJEKUAR, ne dore te hanxhiut, duke e PAGUAR ate, ne menyre qe ai ti SHERBENTE atij derisa samaritani te kthehej per ta MARE. Cfare kerkon Jeusi te na tregoje nepermjet veprimeve qe kreu samaritani i mire? Jezusi ketu na tregon FAKTIN me fondamental per cdo te krishtere. Kush ishte "Hani" dhe "Hanxhiu", si dhe, cfare simbolizojne ata ? Me "Hanin" Jezusi simbolizon kishen, ndersa me " Hanxhiun" Ai simbolizon PASTORIN ose drejtuesin e kishes. 
Jezusi na tregon se, pasi ne e pranojme ate si te vetmin Zot e Shpetimitar te jetes tone, Ai na perzgjedh dhe na VECON ( nepermejt Vajosjes) nga kjo bote e keqe dhe mekatare( Gjon15:19) , dhe me pas ai na jep faljen e mekateve me ane te Gjakut ( vera) te tij, te cilin Ai e derdhi ne kryq. Pasi Jesusi ka KRYER kete sherbese tek ne ( MEJEKIMIN e PLAGEVE), ai na CON ne KISHEN e Tij, duke na lene ne sherbesen e pastorit . Pra ne kete shembelltyre Jezusi na tregon fare qarte se , eshte vete Jezusi ai i cili na con ne kishen e tij. Ai na perzgjodhi, Ai na Vajosi dhe Ai na shpetoi duke vdekur per ne , ne menyre qe ne te kemi jete te perjetshme ne paqen dhe lavdine e Perendise. Amin.





I dashur Deshmues,

Ndodhen kaq shume vargje te qarta ne dhjaten e re se njeriu merr shpetimin nepermjet Jezu Krishtit, saqe eshte krejt e panevojshme te marresh pjese te tjera te dhjates se re dhe t'i interpretosh ashtu sic don ti. Ky eshte edhe problemi kryesor qe ndodh ne interpretimin e bibles. Kjo eshte pra dhe aresyja qe kam thene edhe me pare se bibla eshte bere mjeti percares midis te krishtereve sot. Secili e merr biblen dhe i jep ate interpretim qe don vete dhe thote: Kjo eshte bibla, ne bazohemi vetem ne bibel, kush nuk ndjek biblen (dhe me ate nenkupton ato qe ai vete interpreton) eshte "heretik".

Por me e keqja qendron se ti nuk mjaftohesh te mbrosh me vargje te gabuara nje te vertete sic eshte ajo e te shpetuarit nepermjet Krishtit, sepse po te ishte vetem kaq do ishte gjysma e te keqes, por ti vazhdon te mbrosh ofiqin e Pastorit apo drejtuesit te kishes, duke thene se kete e ka mbrojtur vete Krishti. Dhe kur te pyetet ty se ku e ka thene Krishti kete gje, ti na jep shembelltyren e Samaritanit. Por a e ke pyetur veten se sipas kesaj llogjike, ortodokset dhe katoliket do e marrin kete shembelltyre per te justifikuar ofiqin e priftit? Pra ata do thone se me "Hanxhiun Jezusi perfaqeson Priftin". Me cte drejte futesh kaq thelle sa deri ne mendimet e Krishtit? Mos valle do te me thuash se ta ka zbuluar Fryma e Shenjte? Me te njejten llogjike atehere Fryma e Shenjte ja u ka zbuluar edhe Katolikeve dhe Ortodokseve per figuren e Priftit. Ke te besojme atehere? 

Oh te mjeret neve qe e marrim fjalen e shenjte te Perendise dhe e bastardhojme ne nje menyre te tille!!! A nuk kemi frike, apo nuk na vret ndergjegja fare per keto gjera qe bejme? Ne kete menyre flasim sikur te ishim apostujt e pare, dhe jo vetem kaq por ja kalojme guximit te tyre. Dhe harrojme ato qe tha Pali se nuk erdha per tu folur me fjale njerezore...... 

Matrix kishte shume te drejte kur midis te tjerash tha se ".....evangjelistet e kane tepruar me protestantizmin e tyre. Ky eshte pra protestantizmi i tepruar i evangjelikeve, te bejme Pastorin qender te Krishterimit, ne nje kohe qe ne dhjaten e re fjala Pastor eshte perdorur vetem nje here. A e dini se cdo te thote kjo. Ja mendoni pak, (fakti qe po drejtohem ne shumes eshte se tani u drejtohem te gjithe atyre qe do lexojne kete shkrim) Pastori eshte ai qe pothuajse ben gjithcka ne nje kishe ungjillore. Hiq pastorin nga nje kishe e tille, dhe ajo nuk do jete me kishe, ajo nuk do funksionoje me, besimtaret do fillojne te kerkojne per nje pastor tjeter, se ndryshe.......do humbasin. Dhe e gjithe kjo gje perse?! Sepse eshte permendur vetem nje here ne dhjaten e re. A nuk tregon kjo se sot pastori eshte bere qendra e kishes? (kete fakt e sjell se jam i bindur se deshmuesi do me thote se ai nuk tha se pastori eshte qender e kishes. Por fakti qe nje kishe sot nuk mund te funksionoje pa pastorin apo nje udheheqes kishe tregon te kunderten.)

Me lejoni per pak ti futem kesaj llogjike te protestantizmit. Perderisa per shkak te nje vargu vetem, sot cdo kishe e organizuar ka pastor atehere, pushteti per te mbajtur gjarperinj dhe per te mos u helmuar qendron me lart se figura e pastorit, pasi mbajtja e gjarperinjve eshte permendur 2 here ne dhjaten e re. (Marku 16:18 dhe Veprat 28:3-6). Sipas kesaj logjike, nese cdo kishe ka nje pastor atehere cdo kishe duhet te kete te pakten dy veta qe te mos helmohen nga gjarperinjte. A e kuptoni pra se sa e rrezikshme eshte te marresh biblen dhe ta interpretosh ashtu sic don njeriu duke u bazuar ne mendjen e tij? Pranda edhe une e kam thene ne nje shkrim timin se i Krishteri duhet te rritet ne fryme dhe jo ne njohuri, apo me mire jo veten ne njohuri, prandaj kam thene se Perendia kuptohet dhe zbulohet ne frymen tone dhe jo ne mendjen tone. N.q.s. te tjeret nuk i kane lexuar keto gjera apo nuk i mbajne mend, te pakten Deshmuesi i mban mend shume mire keto gjera qe kam thene me pare.

E dyta fjala pastor eshte perdorur ne shumes ne te vetmin varg te bibles dhe jo ne njejes, keshtu qe nuk mund te gjehet mbeshtetje biblike per figuren e pastorit sot ne kishat e organizuara. (per sqarim ne kishat e organizuara fus te gjitha kishat e origjines protestante, p.sh. ungjillore, babtiste, presbiterike, metodiste, pendakostale etj.)

E treta, ne tekst nuk pershkruhet fare se cjane pastoret. Thjeshte i permend ata. Ndersa sot pastori ben pothuajse cdo gje ne kishe. A e kane pyetur ndonjehere veten se ku duket ne dhjaten e re se kush jane detyrat e pastorit? (nese ka te tille) Nese do i tregohej nje besimtari te shekullit te pare per figuren e pastorit sot ati do t'i dukej si nje qenje e ardhur nga ndonje planet tjeter. Te njejtin gabim kane bere edhe kishat ortodokse dhe katolike me fjalen "prift". Kjo fjale eshte permendur vetem tre here ne dhjaten e re. Megjithate fjala prift perdorej per besimtaret e thjeshte ne shekullin e pare dhe eshte shume larg nga nje njeri qe vishet me rroba te zeza sot. (edhe ky do t'u dukej te krishtereve te shekullit te pare si nje person i ardhur nga nje planet tjeter.) 

Le te kthehem perseri ne interpretimin e keq te bibles. Problemi me ne te krishteret qendron se te gjithe te krishteret pa perjashtim thone se ata bazohen ne bibel. Por, a bazohemi ne ne bibel apo ne interpretimet qe ne i japim bibles sipas qefit tone, apo doktrines sone? Kthehuni perseri, ne shembelltyren e Krishtit per Samaritanin e mire. Imagjinojeni per pak caste veten tuaj sikur keni qene prane Jezusit dhe po degjoni fjalet e Tij. A do t'ju shkonte ndonjehere nder mend se Krishti donte te thonte ato qe na pershkruan Deshmuesi? Kthejune bibles perseri dhe lexojeni me vemendje, (imagjinoni sikur te ishit apostujt e Krishtit) A donte me te verte te thoshte ato gjera Krishti? Le te pergjgjet secili vete. Por jam i bindur se po te pergjigjeni ketu ne forum, te gjithe do te thoni se Krishti donte te tregonte se kush eshte i afermi yne. Megjithate nese dikush mund te shohe se Krishti donte te tregonte per sherbese, kishen, pastorin dhe ku e di une cfare, le te ma tregoje.

Vellezer dhe motra, dua te sqaroj se une nuk kam asgje me pastoret, me drejtuesit e kishave(ne trajten qe ata jane sot), apo me prifterinjte. Perkundrazi, besoj se ka shume te tille qe e duan Zotin, por une jam kunder ofiqit te pastorit, apo te priftit, pasi origjina e ketyre nuk vjen nga dhjata e re, por nga fundi i shekullit te trete dhe fillimi i shekullit te katert,(per prifterinjte) dhe ne shekullin e 6 per(pastorin). Dhe origjina e tyre eshte Pagane dhe jo e krishtere. Per keto qe them kam shume fakte nga historia e kishave, por do me merrte shume faqe sikur te shkruaja cdo gje qe di dhe do me duhej t'i perkthej, pasi jane ne Anglisht, gje qe eshte e pamundur ta bej per shkak te kohes). Arsyja pra qe shkruaj keto gjera eshte se besoj thelle ne zemer se te gjithe keto gjera qe i ka huazuar krishterimi nga paganizmi dhe nuk kane bere asgje tjeter vecse kane bere qe krishterimi zyrtar sot (katolike, ortodokse, dhe protestante, duke mos harruar se brenda gjirit te tyre ndodhen persona qe e kane perjetuar Krishtin ne menyre shume te thelle, por qe ne pergjithesi jane perndjekur nga drejtuesit e tyre),te jete shume i ceket. Por lavdi Zotit gjate gjithe shekujve kane ekzistuar grupe te vogla te krishteresh (ne krahasim me dogmat e njohura te krishterimit) qe e kane mbajtur te paster thjeshtesine e ungjillit te Krishtit. Fatkeqesisht, apo miresisht keto kane qene pthuajse te padukshem ne historine e kishave, apo jane perndjekur. Them miresisht sepse Zoti  personat ne te cilet punon shume, i fsheh nga syte njerezore, duke i bere ata qe te perbuzen apo te perndiqen. (Kur te njejten gje beri me Birin e Tij, si mos ta beje me te krishteret?)

----------


## marcus1

Me tregoni se si mund te bej citimet ashtu sic i beni juve se me sa shoh edhe kesaj rralle deshtova ta bej ne rregull.

----------


## deshmuesi

Liveint. Kam kohe qe i ndjek shkrimet e tua , dhe nuk kam aspak qellim qe tju gjykoj ju, pasi askush nuk ka te drejte mbi besimin dhe njohurine qe ti ndjek. por duhet te te them se, njohuria juaj biblike eshte shume e ceket. Sipas mendomit tuaj, kisha duhej te ishte pa Priftrinj, pa drejtuesa dhe pastore. Nje gje e tille, vetem kishe nuk mund te jete. Nuk kam faj une se ti nuk njeh biblen dhe nuk ke zbulese ne te. por kur ti perpiqesh te me sulmosh mua , me ngjan me Seminarsitin ose Klodin ( ne shqip). bibla ka nje interpretim, dhe kjo vjen nga Fryma e Perendise, askush nuk mud  te beje tjeter interpretim jashte zbuleses se Frymes se Shenjte. Se sa e madhe eshte njohuria juaj ne bibel kjo duket  nga gafat q ti shkruan. ti kerkon nje kishe jashte mendimit dhe asaj qe Zoti ka dhen.  Mere biblen , ( nese ke) dhe hape tek 1korinth:10:28. ku Pali na tregon se kush i vuri ne kishe pushtetet. "
 Perendai i vuri disa ne kishe, se pari apsotujt, se dyti profetet se treti mesues..."
 Ajo kishe qe ti kerkon te jete  pa pushtete , eshte jashte bibles dhe nuk eshte  kisha e Krishtit. 
 Sa per Hanin dhe hanxhiun, kjo eshte fare e qarte qe Jesusi tregon se Samaritani simbolizon  vete KRishtin, ndersa hani kishen, dhe hanxhiu Priftin e kishes. Perse Jezusi e shpuri ne Han izrailtin  dhe jo ne nje Shtepi apo ne nje vend tjeter?  Hani eshte vendi ku flene UDHETARET, dmth, te huajt ( jabanxhinjte) e nje qyteti. Ne konteks kjo tregon se,  ne te krishteret jemi te HUAJ ne kete bote, pra bota nuk eshte vendi yne , sepse qytetaria jone eshte ne qiell. Hanxhiu, eshte personi qe ju SHERBEN te gjithe UDHETAREVE qe bujtin ne hanin  etij.  Kjo eshte detyra e PRIFTIt ne kishe, per te cilin dhe Jezusi e ka vendosur.  Jezusi e pagoi hanxhun per SHERBESEN qe ai do ti bente Izrailitit te plagosur. PAGESE, eshte TALLANTA  qe Jesusi i ka dhene cdo kujt per te sherbyer ne kishen e Perendise. Me kthimin e Samaritanit, Jezusi na tregon kthimin e tij te dyte, kur ai te vije e te mare te gjithe ata qe jane te kishes se tij. 
 Detyren e Pastorit, te Priftit e te dretjuesit ne kishe, ne e shohim  ne Krishtin Jezusi, nepermjet shembullit qe ai dha kur ishte ne toke.
 Lovein. kur te njohesh ploteisht Krishtin do ta kutposh se cfare Jesusi kerkon prej teje, por me duhet te them se nuk je duke bere vullnetin e Krishtit, me sulmin dhe gjykimin qe ju beni te krishtereve. 
 Ps. Me sill ti interpretimine shembelltyres se Samaritanit te mire, dhe eja te diskutojme, por nese nuk di eshte memire qe te heshtesh. nese te pelqen ndiqe temen, dhe nese ke argument biblik ta kundershtosh beje kete me biblen e Perendise, por nese na sjell mendjen tende se si ti e mendon qe kisha te jete, kjo nuk me intereson fare. kishe pa Puntore nuk ka. 
 deshmeusi

----------


## Matrix

Te dashur Deshmues dhe LiveInTwoPlaces,


Ndonese bini dakord ne shume pika, perseri ne shume te tjera shoh se keni mosperputhje.

Une ju ftoj miqesisht te dyve te jepni nje tablo te qarte mbi Kishen, pra te flasim me terma konkrete.


Pra, do doja te te pyesja ty LiveInTwoPlaces: nje nje Kishe e organizuar me prifterinj (apo pastore) a bie ndesh me mesimet e Jezusit dhe organizimin e hershem kishtar?

Ndersa ty Deshmues do doja te te pyesja se nqs nje i krishter nuk ka lidhje me asnje grup kristianesh (dihet se sa shume grupe ekzistojne sot), a eshte ai i shpetuar nga gjaku i Jezusit apo jo?

Me dashuri ne Jezus Krishtin

----------

